# EFI throttle body leaking fuel



## HOLLYW00D (Dec 13, 2017)

Howdy,

I have an Ariens Deluxe 30 EFI (921049). I have an issue that may, or may not have, been there from the time of purchase (didn't really have much opportunity to use it last year). The problem is that there is raw fuel coming out of the throttle body. By the looks of it, there's a little "dam" that's supposed to prevent fuel from flowing that direction (out), but there's clearly an overflow, especially when I lift the front to pivot or if there's an incline. Below is a video of what's happening. The snowblower seems to run just fine, otherwise. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Off the top of my pointy little head I'd say you have a bad fuel pressure regulator or a leaking fuel injector. I'm not familiar with Ariens EFI system but on most car type throttle body injector systems that would be my first thought. Have you called the dealer, it may be under warranty.


----------



## HOLLYW00D (Dec 13, 2017)

stromr said:


> Off the top of my pointy little head I'd say you have a bad fuel pressure regulator or a leaking fuel injector. I'm not familiar with Ariens EFI system but on most car type throttle body injector systems that would be my first thought. Have you called the dealer, it may be under warranty.


Thanks for those suggestions; will investigate. I have yet to contact the dealer (Home Depot), or Ariens. Was hoping it was something I could fix in an afternoon.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

I would almost bet that somewhere in the owners manual it will allude to or advise against extended idling times?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Finally a good look at the workings of the LCT EFI engine.

It’s clearly a wet plenum throttle body injected FI system. It’s designed to have the injector spraying fuel on the throttle plate. 

It’s my guess that there should be another component that bolts onto that throttle body with a gasket to keep the fuel from spilling out of place. 

I would love to find some kind of service manual with an exploded view of the components.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

By the looks of the video ,I think you nailed it on the head.[

QUOTE=stromr;1365346]Off the top of my pointy little head I'd say you have a bad fuel pressure regulator or a leaking fuel injector. I'm not familiar with Ariens EFI system but on most car type throttle body injector systems that would be my first thought. Have you called the dealer, it may be under warranty.[/QUOTE]


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Another factor that may make it appear as it is over-fueling is the temperature. Were you running this in a heated space? The EFI system may not have temperature compensation and it may have a base calibration that expects freezing temperatures and the related air density that would require more fuel.


----------

